# Anyone buying Rosalina amiibo?



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jan 31, 2015)

Is anyone else going to try to get their hands on the Rosalina amiibo?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 31, 2015)

I want one at some point, but I'd much rather have a Ness amiibo when it comes out. Hopefully they'll restock the Rosalina ones, though I'm not so sure. :S


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jan 31, 2015)

Gosh me either I'm like stressing out over it because I really want one of Rosalina ;-; she's like the only one I want out if wave 3. I don't like that they're store exclusive -.-


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 31, 2015)

I've been stalking the shelves at work waiting for my moment to happen. I will secure one!!


----------



## CR33P (Jan 31, 2015)

nope


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jan 31, 2015)

Omg lucky 0.0 I'm totally jealous. I'm going tomorrow morning like before the store opens to see if I can get my hands on one.


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 31, 2015)

Other than Kirby and Pikachu, I really don't care about the other Amiibos. Though, the Ness one has started to pique my interest.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ness is okay to me. Really not interested in him. I'm just excited for Rosalina but scared that I won't be able to get one


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 31, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Ness is okay to me. Really not interested in him. I'm just excited for Rosalina but scared that I won't be able to get one



Hopefully you'll get one!  If not I could see about shipping one if there's extras at my Target that haven't been sold out.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jan 31, 2015)

Tom said:


> Hopefully you'll get one!  If not I could see about shipping one if there's extras at my Target that haven't been sold out.



Aww that would be awesome if you could do that :3 and goodluck to you as well :3


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 31, 2015)

I see. Good luck getting Rosalina though!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jan 31, 2015)

Togekiss said:


> I see. Good luck getting Rosalina though!



Thank you :3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 31, 2015)

Idk why Nintendo suddenly seems hellbent on making so many games and items rare and difficult to find, but it's kind of annoying. 

Of course, the problem with the Rosalina amiibo is the idiot who decided to buy like a thousand of them lol.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 31, 2015)

Nope...mostly because she'll go out faster than bread.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 31, 2015)

Redesign peach


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jan 31, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Idk why Nintendo suddenly seems hellbent on making so many games and items rare and difficult to find, but it's kind of annoying.
> 
> Of course, the problem with the Rosalina amiibo is the idiot who decided to buy like a thousand of them lol.



I know ;-; it's annoying

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> Nope...mostly because she'll go out faster than bread.



True hopefully I'm able to get one

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Redesign peach



XD I'd completely mess it up


----------



## Tao (Jan 31, 2015)

I'll buy it if I come across one, I'm not going out of my way to find her or paying a lot of money though. Screw that. Kind of a shame since Rosalina is one of the few Amiibo that I wanted on release but shortages and over pricing of current Amiibo has put me off.

Honestly, I pretty much stopped caring about Amiibo not long after they released when I found that they're just not overall that useful at all and their upcoming uses doesn't seem to be changing that. I used my Amiibo's for the first time since release week a few days ago for Hyrule Warriors because "why not" and I just thought "yea, that wasn't worth me moving to pick them up in the first place".

I have Kirby and Yoshi so I'm pretty much fine. If I see any others for characters I like I'll buy them because the figures are nice to have but as I said, I'm not putting in effort or significant money into finding and/or buying them.






Lady Timpani said:


> Idk why Nintendo suddenly seems hellbent on making so many games and items rare and difficult to find, but it's kind of annoying.



Yea, they've been pretty terrible recently with that. I honestly hope it's not done on purpose and that it's just simply 'botched releases' because I would hate to think that they're actually screwing people over this much on purpose.

It's honestly gotten to the point very quickly (within the 2 month's that this trend seems to have really started getting out of hand) that I've just stopped caring and/or getting hyped for anything they release outside of games themselves because I automatically assume that they're going to be severely under stocked and end up being massively over priced, both meaning I have barely any chance of getting it in the first place. 

At any rate, they REALLY need to do something to stop places like GAME and GameStop from mugging their customers by overpricing these things and doing stuff such as only making the available by bundling them in an overpriced unnecessary 'offer'. Surely Nintendo have enough power over their products to at least make that possible? It's horrible that GAME is allowed to sell Captain Toad for ?50 when Nintendo themselves set the price at around ?30.




Lady Timpani said:


> Of course, the problem with the Rosalina amiibo is the idiot who decided to buy like a thousand of them lol.



They should make more of them solely to compensate for this.


That man is also an argument for euthanasia. Really, a man that buys a thousand of anything just to ensure that people can't get one because *he* doesn't like the character and *he* doesn't want people to enjoy something that he doesn't is simply outrageous. These people should be taken out of society because they're really not doing anything good for it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't have any amiibo right now, mainly because I'm afraid I'd go crazy and buy all of them. I do like Rosalina but I think I'd save my money for characters I really like more. Such as Yoshi, Diddy Kong, Meta Knight, and Ness. I'm definitely going to try my hardest to get my hands on a Ness amiibo. Even if it's the only one I get.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 31, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> XD I'd completely mess it up



If someone could redesign luigi into waluigi I think you can redesign peach into rosalina


----------



## Saylor (Jan 31, 2015)

Tao said:


> That man is also an argument for euthanasia.


Harsh. o:

Anyway, I don't think I'll be able to get one and it's no big deal if I don't cause there are many more amiibo I'd rather have than her, but I am looking out for one for my friend.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jan 31, 2015)

Rosalina is one that I want. The target near my house is only selling 1 per customer so I guess I have a chance. This just has me nervous because I really want her

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> I'll buy it if I come across one, I'm not going out of my way to find her or paying a lot of money though. Screw that. Kind of a shame since Rosalina is one of the few Amiibo that I wanted on release but shortages and over pricing of current Amiibo has put me off.
> 
> Honestly, I pretty much stopped caring about Amiibo not long after they released when I found that they're just not overall that useful at all and their upcoming uses doesn't seem to be changing that. I used my Amiibo's for the first time since release week a few days ago for Hyrule Warriors because "why not" and I just thought "yea, that wasn't worth me moving to pick them up in the first place".
> 
> ...



The prices they sell them at are ridiculous -.- I wanted villager but I'm not paying $60 for him -.-


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2015)

I might.

But I have Toad coming up, and I already have Sheik and Toon Link.

NEED MORE MONEY.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 1, 2015)

Awesome :3 toad is a cutie xD sheik is okay to me ;-;


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Rosalina is one that I want. The target near my house is only selling 1 per customer so I guess I have a chance. This just has me nervous because I really want her



Not gonna lie though, as a Target employee, they really don't actually have any authority to limit you to one per customer. There is no official policy company-wide as far as I'm aware that limits you to one of a certain item person customer, especially during January, when sales are low and they want to drive sales as much as possible.

In any case, if you want Rosalina so much, find out when your local Target opens, call them as soon as you can, and tell them to place DPCI #207-00-5021 on hold. DPCI is Department Product Code Item. It's Target lingo for the item number. Typically your store will hold it until the end of the day. 207-00-5021 is the DPCI for Rosalina, so if you want her on hold, call the store and ask "Do you have this item in stock, I have the DPCI."

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm not buying any amiibos at the moment, but Rosalina is my favorite Nintendo character, so I do hope you get it <3


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Not gonna lie though, as a Target employee, they really don't actually have any authority to limit you to one per customer. There is no official policy company-wide as far as I'm aware that limits you to one of a certain item person customer, especially during January, when sales are low and they want to drive sales as much as possible.
> 
> In any case, if you want Rosalina so much, find out when your local Target opens, call them as soon as you can, and tell them to place DPCI #207-00-5021 on hold. DPCI is Department Product Code Item. It's Target lingo for the item number. Typically your store will hold it until the end of the day. 207-00-5021 is the DPCI for Rosalina, so if you want her on hold, call the store and ask "Do you have this item in stock, I have the DPCI."
> 
> Hopefully this helps.


Thanks for the help :3 I went to target earlier today and asked one of the employees and they said that they will not hold or sell more than one rosalina amiibo to a single person. With that being said I'm kinda confused now? I'm just going to go to the store one hour before it opens and hopefully I'm able to get one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> I'm not buying any amiibos at the moment, but Rosalina is my favorite Nintendo character, so I do hope you get it <3



Thank you :3 Rosalina is awesome


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Thanks for the help :3 I went to target earlier today and asked one of the employees and they said that they will not hold or sell more than one rosalina amiibo to a single person. With that being said I'm kinda confused now? I'm just going to go to the store one hour before it opens and hopefully I'm able to get one.



I mean, granted there IS the unofficial policy among Targets. ASANTS, which stands for All Stores Are Not The Same. 

Some stores might temporarily institute a policy such as limiting one rosalina amiibo per person. But it is NOT a company policy. If you truly wanted to, you _could_ raise a fit about it but I wouldn't recommend it since it wouldn't guarantee you that second Rosalina.

This is going to give me bad karma but, if you happen to go into the store, instead of asking the employee in electronics, what you want to is go to one of the wall scanners, shown in the image below, and type in the DPCI and hint enter. It will show you the exact sales floor location, but more importantly, it will also tell you if it is located in the backroom. If it is located in the backroom, there is a 99.999999% chance that it is actually back there. So if the wall scanner says it is in the backroom but the employee says it isn't back there, then raise a fuss if they say it's not in stock because if there's one thing I trust, it's Target's backrooom inventory. They are almost always accurate to that.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 1, 2015)

Bless you, Oath <3


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I mean, granted there IS the unofficial policy among Targets. ASANTS, which stands for All Stores Are Not The Same.
> 
> Some stores might temporarily institute a policy such as limiting one rosalina amiibo per person. But it is NOT a company policy. If you truly wanted to, you _could_ raise a fit about it but I wouldn't recommend it since it wouldn't guarantee you that second Rosalina.
> 
> This is going to give me bad karma but, if you happen to go into the store, instead of asking the employee in electronics, what you want to is go to one of the wall scanners, shown in the image below, and type in the DPCI and hint enter. It will show you the exact sales floor location, but more importantly, it will also tell you if it is located in the backroom. If it is located in the backroom, there is a 99.999999% chance that it is actually back there. So if the wall scanner says it is in the backroom but the employee says it isn't back there, then raise a fuss if they say it's not in stock because if there's one thing I trust, it's Target's backrooom inventory. They are almost always accurate to that.



Tysm for the help I really appreciate it :3


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2015)

I need to make a thread or something called "how to find your amiibo at target"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 1, 2015)

Oath please don't share secrets!!! /s Though like for realies I didn't know about that trick. Does it work with the iPads as well?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I need to make a thread or something called "how to find your amiibo at target"



Lol you should :3 thank you again ^-^


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2015)

I preordered a couple back in December and got them on Jan 23rd. Kept one for myself and I sent the other to someone on here.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 1, 2015)

Tina said:


> I preordered a couple back in December and got them on Jan 23rd. Kept one for myself and I sent the other to someone on here.



Aww that's awesome :3 I totally spaced out the pre-orders for her ;-; now I'm stuck having to go to the store and run to the amiibo section. I'm kinda nervous. I'll be heartbroken if I don't get one ;-;


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 1, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Gosh me either I'm like stressing out over it because I really want one of Rosalina ;-; she's like the only one I want out if wave 3. I don't like that they're store exclusive -.-


The weird thing is, none of these "store exclusive" amiibo are store exclusives in the UK... It just seems like Nintendo of America is very weird by announcing store exclusive figures... Nintendo of Europe have not done this at all.

EDIT: I have never paid more than ?12.85 ($19.36) for any amiibo.


----------



## Milleram (Feb 1, 2015)

I'd like to get my hands on a Rosalina amiibo, because I know how much my sister would love one. I'll probably end up missing out, though.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 1, 2015)

amye.miller said:


> I'd like to get my hands on a Rosalina amiibo, because I know how much my sister would love one. I'll probably end up missing out, though.



Aww hopefully you get one :3 my store opens in about in hour so I'm getting ready to go ;-;


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Feb 1, 2015)

I imported mine, got her yesterday.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 1, 2015)

Awesome :3 I was able to get one. My store only had 12


----------



## Holla (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm trying to as she's my number one fave Nintendo character. I'm just glad that the Target closing in Canada issue was fixed. I just wish I knew a release date for us as I have seen no signs of getting it in Canada yet. People at Walmart even said they havent even heard about getting them in yet. :/ Sometimes living in Canada can really suck sometimes oh well. Hopefully we get her within the next few weeks.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 1, 2015)

Holla said:


> I'm trying to as she's my number one fave Nintendo character. I'm just glad that the Target closing in Canada issue was fixed. I just wish I knew a release date for us as I have seen no signs of getting it in Canada yet. People at Walmart even said they havent even heard about getting them in yet. :/ Sometimes living in Canada can really suck sometimes oh well. Hopefully we get her within the next few weeks.



Hopefully you do she is sooo pretty


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 1, 2015)

I got lucky  I got to Target at 7:30 this morning and got in line with about 10 others waiting for the store to open. After talking to the store associate, We all made a deal that each of us take a number (that we made) in order of what time we got there, and we each get to get 1 Rosalina, and other character of choice in the order that we came in (with the exception of Bowser, who they had plenty of. So on my first round, I grabbed a Rosalina and a toon link, and then got to go in the 2nd round and got a 2nd Rosalina so I can hopefully make a trade with someone for a Lucario. All in all it was a GREAT morning!!!  We were all nice, and chill and organized


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 1, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I got lucky  I got to Target at 7:30 this morning and got in line with about 10 others waiting for the store to open. After talking to the store associate, We all made a deal that each of us take a number (that we made) in order of what time we got there, and we each get to get 1 Rosalina, and other character of choice in the order that we came in (with the exception of Bowser, who they had plenty of. So on my first round, I grabbed a Rosalina and a toon link, and then got to go in the 2nd round and got a 2nd Rosalina so I can hopefully make a trade with someone for a Lucario. All in all it was a GREAT morning!!!  We were all nice, and chill and organized


That's awesome :3 I got to target one hour before an was first in line then all kinds of ppl came so I'm lucky. I was really nervous. One girl got me upset because she wanted to buy 5 rosalinas -.- but they didn't let her :3 hopefully others can get her. I was going to get Toon Link but at the end of the day I didn't.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2015)

Tina said:


> I preordered a couple back in December and got them on Jan 23rd. Kept one for myself and I sent the other to someone on here.



Justin. You can tell us you sent it to Justin you know


----------



## Solar (Feb 1, 2015)

Target opened online orders for her, and since I couldn't go to Target because of the current blizzard, I was lucky enough to snag one in the 20 mins she was up! She should get here by the end of this week! She'll be my 8th amiibo.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 1, 2015)

Solar said:


> Target opened online orders for her, and since I couldn't go to Target because of the current blizzard, I was lucky enough to snag one in the 20 mins she was up! She should get here by the end of this week! She'll be my 8th amiibo.



My store sold out within about 5-10 mins of release for her


----------



## n64king (Feb 1, 2015)

I went to two Target's that are pretty close and it didn't even look like they restocked...


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 1, 2015)

i think my sister tried but it was sold out


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 1, 2015)

n64king said:


> I went to two Target's that are pretty close and it didn't even look like they restocked...



Mine wasn't restocked. I had to ask an employee and they brought them out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> i think my sister tried but it was sold out



Awww ;-;


----------



## OswinOswald (Feb 1, 2015)

My store had probably about 40 (and thankfully there was just enough for one for each person in line) but the electronics manager who was watching over things was pretty clear that it was unlikely that they would restock. She indicated that Toon Link and Bowser seemed to have restocking orders/options in their system, but not Rosalina (nor Sheik) so she warned us that what they had opening day might be all that they were going to get.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 1, 2015)

OswinOswald said:


> My store had probably about 40 (and thankfully there was just enough for one for each person in line) but the electronics manager who was watching over things was pretty clear that it was unlikely that they would restock. She indicated that Toon Link and Bowser seemed to have restocking orders/options in their system, but not Rosalina (nor Sheik) so she warned us that what they had opening day might be all that they were going to get.



Gosh I'm jealous that your store had 40. I just wished each store had the same amount so people would have a chance of getting her. ;-;


----------



## Holla (Feb 2, 2015)

If anyone in Canada either gets word of when we are supposed to get Rosa and/or where and when you see some in stores please post here. I'll do the same!


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 2, 2015)

There's no Target within 200-250 miles of where I live, so I'm SOL on Rosalina unless they come back in stock online. : (


----------



## n64king (Feb 2, 2015)

Target said they aren't going to be restocking them.


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 2, 2015)

definitely! i only have peach so far, and i'm a sucker for princesses.


----------



## n64king (Feb 2, 2015)

I got one today LOL They were hidden, I had to ask for her to be unlocked from the game case for me.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Feb 2, 2015)

There's a theory that the Smash Rosalina amiibo is not gonna be reprinted because the Super Mario Rosalina amiibo will be more common (it's less detailed without the starred dress and the Luma so it's easier to make). It's not exactly confirmed there will be a Super Mario Rosalina amiibo but judging by the fact that not only will she be playable in Mario Party 10 based on artwork, on the MP10 amiibo board trailer Rosalina had a game piece.

Kinda unfortunate for those who want the Smash one.


----------



## PinkWater (Feb 2, 2015)

I lucked out and got Rosie the day she came out and she was the last one in stock.

CAN SOMEONE GIVE ME A SWAG?!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 2, 2015)

PinkWater said:


> I lucked out and got Rosie the day she came out and she was the last one in stock.


Rosie? I was not aware that Nintendo were on Animal Crossing amiibo now. lol

Joke, I know who you mean. *points at topic title*

I think that Nintendo should do Animal Crossing amiibo. 333 amiibo figurines FTW.


----------



## Holla (Feb 2, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Rosie? I was not aware that Nintendo were on Animal Crossing amiibo now. lol
> 
> Joke, I know who you mean. *points at topic title*
> 
> I think that Nintendo should do Animal Crossing amiibo. 333 amiibo figurines FTW.



Haha Rosie I always tend to nickname her Rosa but hey whatever works. ^.^


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 2, 2015)

Lol Rosie such a unique name. Congrats to everyone that managed to get one :3 I'm sorry for those who didn't ;-; I haven't opened mine yet because it's tooooo pretty to open. I also love princesses xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



PinkWater said:


> I lucked out and got Rosie the day she came out and she was the last one in stock.
> 
> CAN SOMEONE GIVE ME A SWAG?!



Swag xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dreamy Luigi said:


> There's a theory that the Smash Rosalina amiibo is not gonna be reprinted because the Super Mario Rosalina amiibo will be more common (it's less detailed without the starred dress and the Luma so it's easier to make). It's not exactly confirmed there will be a Super Mario Rosalina amiibo but judging by the fact that not only will she be playable in Mario Party 10 based on artwork, on the MP10 amiibo board trailer Rosalina had a game piece.
> 
> Kinda unfortunate for those who want the Smash one.


I wasn't planning on buying mario party ten until I noticed she was in the trailer so I'm only buying it because of her xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tinkalila said:


> definitely! i only have peach so far, and i'm a sucker for princesses.



I also have peach she was my first amiibo I love her <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> There's no Target within 200-250 miles of where I live, so I'm SOL on Rosalina unless they come back in stock online. : (



Awww im so sorry ;-;


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Friend of mine got a Rosalina one. I really am apathetic, since I don't play too much Smash, but honestly I find the Luma a bit ugly because it's held up by this ugly white pole...


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 2, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> Friend of mine got a Rosalina one. I really am apathetic, since I don't play too much Smash, but honestly I find the Luma a bit ugly because it's held up by this ugly white pole...



I don't play smash a lot either kinda bored me. I also agree with the luma stand thingy. It's weird. I also don't like rosalinas fingers xD but overall I love the figure


----------

